# After murder of abductees, U.S. says Islamic State can still carry out operations in Iraq



## Disir (Jun 29, 2018)

A statement on Thursday said, “the U.S. embassy in Baghdad expresses its shock and anger over killing the eight victims, who were recently kidnapped by the group.”

The embassy stressed that the abduction of the Iraqis and killing them in that brutal way is an additional evidence that Islamic State is still present and capable of carrying out crimes.

...On Wednesday, the Security Media Center, a media arm of the Joint Operations Command, said that troops found the dead bodies on the Baghdad-Kirkuk road.

The militant group announced, earlier this week, through some videos posted on its propaganda websites that seventeen people were kidnapped on the road between Kirkuk and Baghdad. Among those people, where the six men who appeared in the video, released earlier this week.
After murder of abductees, U.S. says IS can carry out operations in Iraq

IS still alive and well. Well, except for these 17
17 IS militants killed as they set checkpoints to kidnap civilians, near Mosul


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2018)

Disir said:


> A statement on Thursday said, “the U.S. embassy in Baghdad expresses its shock and anger over killing the eight victims, who were recently kidnapped by the group.”
> 
> The embassy stressed that the abduction of the Iraqis and killing them in that brutal way is an additional evidence that Islamic State is still present and capable of carrying out crimes.
> 
> ...


Did you honestly think that driving IS out of physical territory wouldn't simply push them underground?


----------



## Disir (Jun 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > A statement on Thursday said, “the U.S. embassy in Baghdad expresses its shock and anger over killing the eight victims, who were recently kidnapped by the group.”
> ...



I don't think they are "underground"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Welp, they are.  Headlines claimed they were defeated in Syria and Iraq, they are rebuilding in "safe" countries but have gone underground in the areas they were supposedly driven out of.


----------



## Disir (Jun 29, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The newspapers that I am reading maintain that there is still IS in Iraq in certain areas. They don't have to go underground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


islamic state defeated - Google Search

Doesn't mean they aren't dangerous or that they haven't gone underground _in certain areas_.


----------



## Disir (Jun 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## sparky (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Let me guess, you're a black and white thinker, all or nothing type.


----------



## Disir (Jun 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not at all. I think your sticking point is not really something worth arguing.  

If you are in an area that they are arresting people left and right for being involved in IS and you win a 7 minute hearing before being sentenced to death then you probably aren't walking around with a sign around your neck. 

I believe I mentioned earlier that I suspect that the low voter turnout was due to IS--much like how the Taliban told people not to vote in Afghanistan. 

So where are they visible? Disputed territories. Outside Mosul in the villages. They go in and terrorize those people outside of the city as a reminder.  They are always dangerous.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Yup, black and white thinker......  Or simply obtuse.......


----------



## Disir (Jun 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Don't you have to pack or something, dick?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


The dick's already packed but since you asked I'm taking a break.   You should too.........


----------



## Disir (Jun 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Fuck off, Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Ooohhh.......  Touchy today, ain't we.......


----------



## sparky (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes ISIS beheads ,rapes, pillages, and generally causes quite the ado on their turf

Which works out great for the USA, because we basically use them as an excuse to be heavy handed 'protector'

But i would question just what that would be were i you

~S~


----------



## Disir (Jul 1, 2018)

sparky said:


> Yes ISIS beheads ,rapes, pillages, and generally causes quite the ado on their turf
> 
> Which works out great for the USA, because we basically use them as an excuse to be heavy handed 'protector'
> 
> ...



Just what would be?

You want to discuss the US involvement in the ME and, specifically, Iraq. That's fine. The only interest that the US has ever had in Iraq is oil. 

Further, the US has a lengthy history of targeting small disenfranchised groups that are willing to support American interests and bringing them to power. Not a secret, dude. 

When Obama was in office, there were several multiple European countries that wanted to divide Iraq. He said that it wouldn't be happening on his watch. Rightly so. 

Is this what you were looking for?

It is 2018. We have multiple little militias (and you need to know who they are) by regional powers and a storage facility with ballots that was blown up making a  recount impossible. The number of executions is starting to look a lot like the Reign of Terror. If you are looking for a pretext for war that allows people to feel good about it then that's it. In fact, the Human Rights groups are already sounding the alarm. 

We good?


----------



## sparky (Jul 1, 2018)

Disir said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ISIS beheads ,rapes, pillages, and generally causes quite the ado on their turf
> ...



We are if we accept the terrorist industrial complex for what it is Disir

~S~


----------



## Correll (Jul 1, 2018)

sparky said:


>




Link to support your implication that we have been getting or ever got Iraqi oil at below market prices.


Or admit that you are just a propaganda mouth piece.


----------



## sparky (Jul 1, 2018)

Can U say_ 'petrodollar' _Correll?

~S~


----------

